# Steelhead Fishing Grand River



## NoMercy071311 (Aug 5, 2013)

I think i finally have what it takes to catch one of these beasts. My only concern is where to catch them. I am Currently staying in Painesvile and I have gone around looking at Helen Hazen Park. Have any of you had luck at this location or any other locations near. Im willing to drive around 30 miles for good fishing if im not near it and even further if its worth it. Im used to saltwater fishing so riving fishing is new to me. 
Thanks


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

you should have plenty of opportunities for success with in 30 minutes of Helen hazen park... have you checked out the river maps on the odnr site? http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...hingfairportsteelhead/tabid/6166/Default.aspx
not a ton of fish in the rivers yet, but there are a few... we need more rain to bring in more fish and to create more ideal conditions, its hard to get them when the water is so low and clear


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

After monday should be better. Right now even off the pier its slow

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Look for deep holes, despite what some might be saying there are fish in there in good numbers.

Most of them, if not all, are PA fish and they tend to hold to water a little different than Ohio's fish.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

How do you know these are pa fish? Seen a study done by bgsu a couple years ago and it was like 95% ohio fish in ohio tribs. An actually if I remember correctly second highest was ny fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## muskiechops (Dec 20, 2012)

PA used to do specific fin clips on certain years not sure if this still happens?


----------



## Hookjaw (Sep 23, 2012)

I was at the Chagrin this weekend between Danials and Todd Field-nothing, too warm. Also visited Helen Hay... but didn't go to the Grand. Big creek was too low. Didn't see anyone else fishing.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

muskiechops said:


> PA used to do specific fin clips on certain years not sure if this still happens?


I don't think they are on steelhead, but now they're starting to fin clip the browns. Don't know when they started, but I know for sure they're clipping the ones that are going to get stocked this year....


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

We got a lot last year with the fin clip in the grand. Most were late winter to spring time. So that would be ohio fish?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

